# Stix



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Was planning on possibly changing my go to exterior primer to this stuff over Bull123. Just noticed on the TDS that it says "Product is not recommended as a whole house exterior primer over wood(it’s intended only for priming the small elements)."


What exactly does that mean, and why is that the case. I can't see this stuff creating something like a vapour barrier like BIN, where you're only supposed to use it for spot priming on exteriors.


I have no idea what's going on with the font sizing here. lol.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Id stick with 123, unless theres a specific reason you need that much adhesion power. Its a hell of a lot cheaper too.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Have you ever used UMA PeelBond? Despite its marketing, I’ve used it on raw cedar and a range of other exterior surfaces with excellent results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Was planning on possibly changing my go to exterior primer to this stuff over Bull123. Just noticed on the TDS that it says "Product is not recommended as a whole house exterior primer over wood(it’s intended only for priming the small elements)."
> 
> 
> What exactly does that mean, and why is that the case. I can't see this stuff creating something like a vapour barrier like BIN, where you're only supposed to use it for spot priming on exteriors.
> ...



Bill, BM 046, N023, Aqualock or SureSeal. I pretty much only sell the 046.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Was planning on possibly changing my go to exterior primer to this stuff over Bull123. Just noticed on the TDS that it says "Product is not recommended as a whole house exterior primer over wood(it’s intended only for priming the small elements)."
> 
> 
> What exactly does that mean, and why is that the case. I can't see this stuff creating something like a vapour barrier like BIN, where you're only supposed to use it for spot priming on exteriors.
> ...


I was gonna say- indoor voice, please!


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hmm. Can't get UMA around here anywhere. Stix is $10/gal more than 123 and the BM primers are around $30/gal more so at the end of the day maybe I'll just stick with the 123 for now unless I have a disastrous project ahead of me.


I was really interested in why they were saying it wasn't meant as a 'whole house' primer.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Maybe Stix is too brittle to be recommended as a whole house primer?

What brands are available in your area?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

You could be right about that.


BM, Zinsser, inslx(bm), beautitone(you've never heard of it), Para(probably haven't heard of that either), can't think of any others around here but that probably means I wouldn't consider using them if they're there.


Always been a 123 guy, and I do still like it but I just keep hearing such good things about stix. Got to use it the other day for the first time and loved the way it went on. Trying not to be so stuck in my ways like an old dog. lol.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

One time I was in a pinch and had to use Bulls Eye Water Base (not 123) to prime a large wood trim package. I would usually use BIN, but it was a Sunday and could only get the BEWB. I at least would have liked 123, as it is less likely to raise the grain. Anyhow, I had to settle for the BEWB, and was very surprised how smooth it sprayed, and didn't raise the grain at all. And IIRC, it was very inexpensive, almost cheap.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Lightningboy65 said:


> One time I was in a pinch and had to use Bulls Eye Water Base (not 123) to prime a large wood trim package. I would usually use BIN, but it was a Sunday and could only get the BEWB. I at least would have liked 123, as it is less likely to raise the grain. Anyhow, I had to settle for the BEWB, and was very surprised how smooth it sprayed, and didn't raise the grain at all. And IIRC, it was very inexpensive, almost cheap.


I'm confused. The name is Bullseye 123 and it is water base.. Are you thinking of the Cover Stain? It's oil base..


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Was planning on possibly changing my go to exterior primer to this stuff over Bull123. Just noticed on the TDS that it says "Product is not recommended as a whole house exterior primer over wood(it’s intended only for priming the small elements)."
> 
> 
> What exactly does that mean, and why is that the case. I can't see this stuff creating something like a vapour barrier like BIN, where you're only supposed to use it for spot priming on exteriors.
> ...


A long oil is usually recommended for whole house priming. 123 is fine for spot priming.
I think because the latex primers dry so fast, they don't get a good penatration.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

finishesbykevyn said:


> I'm confused. The name is Bullseye 123 and it is water base.. Are you thinking of the Cover Stain? It's oil base..


No there is Bulls Eye 123 and then there is Bulls Eye. Bulls Eye does not have as much stain killing power and is cheaper. But, like I said, I was pleasantly surprised how well it worked.https://www.rustoleum.com/product-c...alers/bulls-eye-water-base-primer-and-sealer/


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

finishesbykevyn said:


> I'm confused. The name is Bullseye 123 and it is water base.. Are you thinking of the Cover Stain? It's oil base..



Yep, Bullseye 123 I just call it bull. Or 123.


I do use cover stain when you need oil I'm just trying to stay as far away from using oils if I don't have to.


----------



## mug (Dec 22, 2010)

And then there is 123 Plus!


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

mug said:


> And then there is 123 Plus!



Yup, never seen it before but I've heard of it. Never even heard of straight up Bullseye for interior only. Interesting.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Yup, never seen it before but I've heard of it. Never even heard of straight up Bullseye for interior only. Interesting.


Lowes used to sell Bulls Eye WB (interior only), but now carry 123 Plus. Home Depot carries Bulls Eye WB. I've never seen either in any of my local paint stores.

They sure do make things more confusing than need be! I guess they are trying to capitalized on the Bulls Eye name.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

mug said:


> And then there is 123 Plus!


I'm a fan of 123 plus.


----------



## mug (Dec 22, 2010)

mudbone said:


> mug said:
> 
> 
> > And then there is 123 Plus!
> ...


Yes It's good stuff. Actually does block some stains. Bonds and sands really well.


----------

